# Come home to this....



## hillmar (Sep 25, 2010)

Really guys? Why the algae wall!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Cool! Hopefully they don't eat them  maybe they thought the algae wall was good because it's food?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LMAO! I came home to go on BCA and this is my first thread that I click on! LMAO! Funny!


----------



## hillmar (Sep 25, 2010)

Well they spent a lot of time pecking the algae wall these last 2 weeks.... Then they defended that section of the wall! Didn't know they were planing to drop some eggs on it! 
Lol


----------



## hillmar (Sep 25, 2010)

Well let's see how this works out! &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## hillmar (Sep 25, 2010)

Eggs on the stripper pole a few days ago, and now we got wigglers! :bigsmile:


----------



## hillmar (Sep 25, 2010)

First batch of wigglers did not cling to the new parents, the whole lot didn't make it. 1 week later and a new batch of wigglers, but this batch is clinging to parents! And thanks to Charles, I'm hatching brine shrimp eggs on the daily! :lol:


----------

